# Looking for website feedback



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I was hoping to find a few volunteers on the forum who would be happy to give me feedback on the first iteration of a website I am putting together for my micro roastery. It's not yet publicly searchable, so could you PM me and I will send you a link. As a thank you for your feedback I would be happy to send you out a free bag of coffee. Regrettably I will need to set a cap on this of 12 volunteers. Thanks in advance - your help will be very much appreciated.

And just to confirm that I have had the ok from Glenn to post this request to the forum


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> I was hoping to find a few volunteers on the forum who would be happy to give me feedback on the first iteration of a website I am putting together for my micro roastery. It's not yet publicly searchable, so could you PM me and I will send you a link. As a thank you for your feedback I would be happy to send you out a free bag of coffee. Regrettably I will need to set a cap on this of 12 volunteers. Thanks in advance - your help will be very much appreciated.
> 
> And just to confirm that I have had the ok from Glenn to post this request to the forum


PM sent


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Super big thanks to everyone who has sent a PM. I am working my way through them - rate of reply being limited by the "maximum of two posts per 10 minutes" rule!


----------

